# Quick Question Mass Routine



## jakal2001 (Dec 18, 2010)

Hi Guys

I found quite a few articles, general jist being mixing volume and strength training to get big quicker.

Heres one link

Best Bodybuilding Routine For Mass | Bodybuilding Workouts

I thought if anyone knows their muscle if the big dudes in ere...

Looking forward to replies and thanks for reading


----------



## jakal2001 (Dec 18, 2010)

Still keeping the big lifts routine, but doing this on week to week basis (week 1 5x5, week 2 3x10-12, week 1 5x5 and so on)


----------



## jakal2001 (Dec 18, 2010)

fleg said:


> I don't think you should do different rep ranges week in week out dude why not go 3x10 heavy for 6 weeks then 5x5 (or 5,5,3,3,1,1) for 2 weeks? I don't think you'll benefit otherwise. I'd go for the latter strength rep range too as you won't be able to increase weight at 5x5, last 2 sets should be heavy as poss for 1-2 reps to fail.


Thanks for the reply Fleg. What is it you mean by ''5x5 (or 5,5,3,3,1,1)''

Noob question ere :becky:


----------



## jakal2001 (Dec 18, 2010)

sounds good fleg, thanks - i hate deadlifts as it is, and the 6 sets already sending shivers down me spine :-\


----------



## jakal2001 (Dec 18, 2010)

think i might start the 5 5 3 3 1 1 tomorrow 

n still keeping the big lifts


----------

